# Hardback Prince of Crows? Really?



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I know it was a really good short story, but come on now BL, that is just milking the cash cow beyond belief.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> I know it was a really good short story, but come on now BL, that is just milking the cash cow beyond belief.


It is one of the better shorts that brought us one of the best characters in the series so far, but considering it came out in a paperback anthology this is stupid. No amount of arguing or persuading will convince me that anyone that buys this is not a moron. All that completionist bullshit doesn't work if you already have it in its original format.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Personally, I don't have a problem with this. I've never liked _Shadows of Treachery_, and have abstained from buying it all these years. Two (albeit highly praised) novellas with a hash of audio prose and random shorts. Ugh, no thanks. _Tales of Heresy_ had some original ideas, which were expanded upon in later novels; _Age of Darkness_ was a strong introduction to the post-Isstvan/pre-Terra years; _Mark of Calth_ was another focussed novella, and _The Primarchs_ was decent. On the contrary, _Shadows of Treachery_ feels like a hastily-thrown-together clusterfuck. Granted, I'm perfectly aware of the butthurt Games Day exclusives create, both here and on other forums, and the taboo of audio dramas in general - so I can't fault the anthology conceptually. However, no amount of legendary Sevatar wit will ever change my mind.

Still, £15-£20 including shipping is steep. Have already ordered, mind.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

To be fair, _Shadows of Treachery_ finally gave the readers 3 audios in written format (all which I think are the best audios of the series) + 2 great novellas. It was certainly worth the price. Buying this novella for the double of that amount surely is not worth anything. Milking the cow.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

From each to its own, but I would agree. If you really think thats a great deal I hope you really liked it. If thats the case. Kudos!


----------

